# Winston-Salem, NC New-Bee



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum prives.
This is a great place to find a lot of good information. I spent a lot of time going back in the archives and just reading all the questions that I didn't think of. 
I am located between Greensboro and Burlington so not too far away.
Congratulations on the nuc install and hope all keeps going well.
ski


----------



## miniscule (Jan 31, 2009)

How lucky for you to be so close to BRUSHY MNT. I can't wait to visit them When I come to NC this fall.

Welcome. These forums are priceless.
Sarah


----------



## prives (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes. Yeah, apparently NC is a good place to be for beekeeping. I've not been to BMBF yet because they're not open evenings nor weekends and I work, but some day I'll have to play hookie and go check it out. 

They do have quite a bit of my money though!


----------



## peletier (May 5, 2007)

Another Tarheel. There are a bunch of us.


----------



## prives (Apr 21, 2009)

peletier said:


> Another Tarheel. There are a bunch of us.


With all due respect to the current champs, I am NOT A TARHEEL!!!

I am a VERY proud Demon Deacon. (And my bees are Black and Gold)


----------

